# USB Enclosure



## Karpa (May 11, 2002)

I am having a time getting my computer to recognize my tivo drive to perform updates, etc. Is it possible to use a usb enclosure rather than open the case? I have never heard of anyone doing this, but if it would work it would be much easier, i.e. I can use my laptop rather than the desktop.

Thanks in advance.

Karpa


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

nope


----------



## tedmel (Oct 17, 2006)

Speaking of USB enclosures is there any way to run a usb drive in the second USB port of a zippered dtivo and use it to store mp3s and pics to run on the HMO?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

nope


----------



## TivoCurious (Aug 27, 2006)

Karpa said:


> I am having a time getting my computer to recognize my tivo drive to perform updates, etc. Is it possible to use a usb enclosure rather than open the case? I have never heard of anyone doing this, but if it would work it would be much easier, i.e. I can use my laptop rather than the desktop.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Karpa


I used the $5 ptvupgrade boot cd (but don't know why you couldn't use any of the others) to boot my laptop and mounted my tivo drive using a usb to ide cable (likely the same chipset as many external enclosures.) You would be mounting /dev/sda? instead of /dev/hda? but everything was pretty much the same. I did this to edit a file on the tivo drive rather than copy anything so your milage may vary.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

TivoCurious said:


> I used the $5 ptvupgrade boot cd (but don't know why you couldn't use any of the others) to boot my laptop and mounted my tivo drive using a usb to ide cable (likely the same chipset as many external enclosures.) You would be mounting /dev/sda? instead of /dev/hda? but everything was pretty much the same. I did this to edit a file on the tivo drive rather than copy anything so your milage may vary.


FYI, the Zipper supports attached usb drives using /dev/sda, etc..


----------

